# Dell Latitude E5420 wireless not working



## eigenvector (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi!

I have a brand-new Dell Latitude E5420 laptop with Windows 7 (64-bit) on it and it turns out that its wireless is not working. I turned on the physical switch and the little blue antenna lit up for a few seconds and then went off. When I look in the device manager it only shows these:

I tried downloading the right drivers from DELL's site (their automated system claims that I need A02 for my WLAN 1530 Half Minicard) - but they wouldn't install, giving me the error log reproduced below.

Help!! I am at the end of my wits here.

Many thanks in advance!

[10/01/12 12:19:16] Update Package Execution Started
[10/01/12 12:19:16] Original command line: "C:\Users\felix_anati\Downloads\Network_Driver_PP4MX_WN_A02.EXE" 
[10/01/12 12:19:16] DUP Framework EXE Version: 3.0.92.1
[10/01/12 12:19:16] DUP Release: PP4MXA00-00
[10/01/12 12:19:16] Intializing framework...
[10/01/12 12:19:17] 
[10/01/12 12:19:18] User Command: attended
[10/01/12 12:19:18] DUP Capabilities Value: 6291455 (0x5FFFFF)
[10/01/12 12:19:18] DUP Vendor Software Version: A02
[10/01/12 12:19:18] Local System/Model Compatible with this Package? Yes
[10/01/12 12:19:18] Local System OS Version: 6.1.0.0
[10/01/12 12:19:18] OS Compatible with this Package? Unknown
[10/01/12 12:19:18] Local System OS Language: Unknown
[10/01/12 12:19:18] Language Compatible with this Package? Unknown
[10/01/12 12:19:20] Identified Behavior : attended
[10/01/12 12:19:20] Temporary payload log file name: C:\Users\felix_anati\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_PP4MX_WN_A02\DUPBDEF.tmp
[10/01/12 12:19:20] Translated Command Line : setup.exe /v" LOGFILE="C:\Users\felix_anati\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_PP4MX_WN_A02\DUPBDEF.tmp""
[10/01/12 12:19:20] Path : C:\Users\felix_anati\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_PP4MX_WN_A02
[10/01/12 12:19:20] Identified Behavior : attended
[10/01/12 12:19:29] Append Vendor Software Log: C:\Users\felix_anati\AppData\Local\dell\drivers\Network_Driver_PP4MX_WN_A02\DUPBDEF.tmp
[10/01/12 12:19:29] 
--- Start of Vendor Software Log ---

[10/01/12 12:19:29] 
--- End of Vendor Software Log ---

[10/01/12 12:19:29] Vendor Software Return Code: 118
[10/01/12 12:19:29] 
[10/01/12 12:19:29] Name of Exit Code: ERROR
[10/01/12 12:19:29] Exit Code set to: 1 (0x1)
[10/01/12 12:19:29] Result: FAILURE
[10/01/12 12:19:34] Open file: C:\Users\felix_anati\AppData\Local\Dell\UpdatePackage\Log\Network_Driver_PP4MX_WN_A02.txt


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I turned on the physical switch and the little blue antenna lit up for a few seconds and then went off.


 maybe a driver issue or possibly a hardware issue

you have a service tag on the PC - can you post the information

can we see a device manager screen shot please

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

if this does not work then -

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
----
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

-----
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## eigenvector (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi and thanks for the quick reply.

I am posting the screenshot (thought a simple copypaste would do, sorry). The service tag is JNVH5S1.

Thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have quite a few missing drivers listed there



> I tried downloading the right drivers from DELL's site (their automated system claims that I need A02 for my WLAN 1530 Half Minicard) - but they wouldn't install, giving me the error log reproduced below.


lets try the following - see if it is the correct device

using your service tag number - goto the dell website and download and install the drivers 
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/ServiceTag/JNVH5S1

to find out the drivers you are missing if you do the following for all the items in device manager with a ! against

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## eigenvector (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, I did this for the Network Controller and got this result:


PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4359&SUBSYS_00111028&REV_00
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4359&SUBSYS_00111028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4359&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4359&CC_0280

But how do I correlate this information to the list on drivers on the DELL site?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 0x4359
> Chip Number:	BCM943228HM4L
> Chip Description:	Half-mini wireless-N card DW1530
> Notes:	Found in Dell Latitude E6320


as you posted 
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...?driverId=WF26J&osCode=W764&fileId=2940660963

but you will need the other drivers as well 
can you post the codes for those devices


----------



## eigenvector (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks a million, etaf, this did the trick!

I do wish to know, though, what is the "algorithm". How did you know where on DELL's site the correct driver lay?

Thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 


> what is the "algorithm". How did you know where on DELL's site the correct driver lay?


 i just looked up the codes on the website I posted pci database - example as posted 
and then used your service tag on the dell site and to find the same driver

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

